# No matts yet is this normal!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am reading more and more posts about matts. I mentioned in another thread that jasper's under coat goes thick and Wooley but it never turns into matts. I trimmed him today and bathed him and there is nothing. His coat combed through a dream. I'm sure it's just that his adult coat isn't through yet, he's 9 months. What age do their coats change? Or is it a difference in coat type? I do comb him pretty much every day apart from the weekend when I give him and me a break, luckily he bites less, I think he's realised it's being done no matter what so lets me get on with it, lol  I'm in training for matts....dreading it  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Although Ollie is young he has really straight fur so I wonder if he's going to be more spaniel than poodle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe you are not letting them take hold if you are grooming daily, but, to be honest I think it was around 10 months that Dudley got them - oh and tecstar - don't be fooled, I thought exactly that too and lived in hope for ages!! (well until he was around 10 months anyway!).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is the same....infact due to being out a lot and very busy last week he went an entire week and I only found two matts which were swiftly dealt with.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey is just 10 months and rarely has any matts, especially if she is trimmed. She's definitely got more spaniel in her coat and not sure about her adult coat yet. It's gradually changing along her back and is still straighter nearer her neck. I think she is going to develop slowly. x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thing is jasper's coat is curly and wavy so I expect it will matt. I do check the area between his leg and chest and back legs and dangly bits which I've told you all before he still has...lucky boy hahahaha! I got the clippers round those areas yesterday to thin them out and there weren't even any tangles but the hair there is very silky. If anywhere I think the matts will be on is back at the based of his tail and his legs,this is where the coat texture is different, more Wooley. Fore warned is fore armed as they say! Thanks to everyone on here I know how bad it can be and the signs to look for and how to deal with them. I know Im not out of the woods yet, he's just had another growth spurt and I'm expecting another by his eating patterns. I think if its going to happen I think it will be 10-11 months eeeeek! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm waiting for this too! Samson now 8 months and i can see he is getting much curlier and his puppy wool is starting to go. I too am waiting for the matts but so far nothing. I'm holding my breath!!! 
Are there any poos out there who have had easy adult coats and never get matts??????
Is there such a thing?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Good question NikiB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Woody is 18 months only matts are around the ears and tail the rest of his body is clear , fingers crossed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

That sounds promising  fingers crossed x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh you lucky LUCKY people!!!! 

I think myself, Molly and Matts are in it for the long haul  
She had her first matt at 6 months!!! 

Her worst areas are her legs and the base of her back just above her tail....it's getting more wooly, thick and curly by the day although I must admit I do love her curls ...if they can stay long enough to be a curl that is!!! 

Rachael you're doing very well not to have any by 10 months and our obviously very disciplined with the grooming side of things. Even if he does get some, I'm sure you'll keep on top of them and surely they won't be that bad if he's gone so long without any. 

xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly doesn't matt either. She goes from 3/4" when first groomed to 2" just before the next one. Sometimes it's a bit difficult to get through it with a comb if we've been on the beach, but a brush out then a comb does the trick. Some of the doodles around here are adults and don't matt at all - fingers crossed!

Toffin
x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Jenna is 3 and has a wavy/curly coat which is quite thick. She has poodly wool on her legs and parts of her face. She has very rarely had matts, and even those have been very small. There have been occasions when I haven't had time to groom her for over a week, and she has still been very easy to brush through. Meadow at 10 months is a whole different ball game, she needs to be brushed at least every two days, or the whole process becomes difficult. 

I use the Les poochs gold coat grabber brush, the green brush, and also have the Matt zapper to hand with M, and spray her with a detangler containing silicone, which helps enormously. I find the cleaner I keep her coat the less difficult it is, not easy with Muckheap's propensity for mud, compost and suchlike 

I didn't need the Les poochs brushes with Jenna, an ordinary slicker followed by a comb through was and is fine. The Les Poochs brushes have been a godsend with Meadow and worth their weight in gold, which is just as well, as that's probably what they cost!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh you lucky LUCKY people!!!!
> 
> I think myself, Molly and Matts are in it for the long haul
> She had her first matt at 6 months!!!
> ...


Awww Mairi, Molly is so beautiful and its such ashamed she matts so easily! I remember when her matts first arrived I suppose once you get an idea of the worst areas you can keep a close eye out for them before they get too big, bless her. I bet you doing a great job, it must be frustrating not being able to let her hair grow though with all her gorgeous curls. I'm sure I won't escape the dreaded matts though...but I'm armed and ready hehehehe x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Von said:


> Jenna is 3 and has a wavy/curly coat which is quite thick. She has poodly wool on her legs and parts of her face. She has very rarely had matts, and even those have been very small. There have been occasions when I haven't had time to groom her for over a week, and she has still been very easy to brush through. Meadow at 10 months is a whole different ball game, she needs to be brushed at least every two days, or the whole process becomes difficult.
> 
> I use the Les poochs gold coat grabber brush, the green brush, and also have the Matt zapper to hand with M, and spray her with a detangler containing silicone, which helps enormously. I find the cleaner I keep her coat the less difficult it is, not easy with Muckheap's propensity for mud, compost and suchlike
> 
> I didn't need the Les poochs brushes with Jenna, an ordinary slicker followed by a comb through was and is fine. The Les Poochs brushes have been a godsend with Meadow and worth their weight in gold, which is just as well, as that's probably what they cost!


I remember the Muckheap picture well hahaha! I find also when jasper needs a bath his coat feels more Wooley I do bath him every couple of weeks with tropiclean unless he's been working in the garage, lol! His hair is very silky when it's clean  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Polly doesn't matt either. She goes from 3/4" when first groomed to 2" just before the next one. Sometimes it's a bit difficult to get through it with a comb if we've been on the beach, but a brush out then a comb does the trick. Some of the doodles around here are adults and don't matt at all - fingers crossed!
> 
> Toffin
> x


Sounds the same as jasper, lets hope they remain this way  fingers and toes crossed x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley's hair looks like it is soft, silky and would be easy to groom on his back - but you run your fingers along the base of it and it is really thick and woolly, this is where the clumps of matts start, there seems to be 2 kinds really, the individual knots that are quite easy to brush out if caught early, or can be teased down and snipped off and then the woolly mass matt clump, much harder to get out if left. when he gets these I always use the matt splitter or scissors to cut through and break up the clump and have found the les pooches matt zapper alternating with a slicker the only way to get through them.


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Barney is now nearly 15 months and he has had a couple of small , more like knots than matts, and I only brush him about once a week x I use a spray with silicone in after his bath and then dry him with the hairdryer using a tangle teaser and a slicker brush and he has been fine x I dont let himget too long as I am sure that wouldnt help x I read an article by chance the other day about cockers and apparently cockers coats change dramatically after they have been "done" . Barney hasnt been done yet and I just wonder if there is any pattern to the easier coats being from the unneutered dogs ?? Just a thought xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes its difficult to spot the matts. Look in the key areas....

Under the ears on the jaw line, inside the ears. In the crook where legs meet body. Backs of legs. Deep in the front of the paws. Around the bum and backs of legs there.

If no matts, you could be the lucky ones


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The coats do develop at different ages but at 9 months old be on your guard from now onwards  They will happen but some cockapoos have very small matts whereas others get big matts whcih appear very quickly too. 

My dogs all have different coat types in texture, the softest and thickest coat is the one I have to watch as matts appear so quickly. My 1 year old very rarely has a matt and they are so small when they appear

Just keep brushing and combing, make sure it is down to the root too.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty doesn't appear to matt much but a couple of times she's gone to the groomers who's said she had some quite nasty matts but they were very close to the skin so weren't obvious. I don't tend to have Betty's coat that long as at its longest it tends to get to about 2in but when it's cut it can be as short as 1/2in. I love her looking fluffy but she's a bit of a Velcro dog and everything gets stuck to her coat and the longer it gets the worse that gets.

However, she is generally brushed every day which I do think helps keeps the matts at bay but I find spring one of the worst times for matts as this is when there are loads of sticky leaves that stick to her coat and then make the fur sticky and then it matts more easily.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Helenboden...I wonder if you may have something there. Surely hormonal changes could affect it! JoJo I am grooming him everyday just in case. it's more bonding time than anything now he doesn't bite me hehe! I go through his entire coat root to tip with a comb. I got a good quality one that doesnt drag his coat. Sometimes I do it in two stages so he doesn't get fed up. If the matts come I'm ready for them now. I also use the groomers detangler if he's a bit knotty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I do believe a good grooming routine right from the start is important JulesB. If jasper's knots appear at least he's used to daily grooming and will sit there for me. I also agree that if their coat gets grubby it tends to got really thick and feels like it could matt any second...combs at the ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

